# Mug shots



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

No no, not yours!!   I want to see some of your close up shots of fishy heads. I'll start off with one from the weekend. Makes me want to get a DSLR or similar to get those real clear macro shots but for now my 4mega pixel cyber shot is gonna have to do  Cheers,


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Is that a towadi hanging out that bream's mouth daftwullie?

heres anothery i dug up


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)




----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

This the sort of thing you're looking for?


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Daveyak said:


> This the sort of thing you're looking for?


yep! keep em coming guys. That a longtail daveyak?


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Got to have some mully ones somewhere...


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)




----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Ah, knew I had one somewhere:


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

pescado said:


> That a longtail daveyak?


Bonito


----------



## Swamp (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)




----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

smile 8)


----------



## joejoe (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice teeth


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2008)

They are a lovley couple of bream Fishnut
Cheers Greybeard


----------



## V8rob (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Okay I plugged the other hard drive in and found some other mug shots:














































And finally, but not for the squeamish......

Two for the price of one head:


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

P


----------



## Brownie (Aug 15, 2007)

Not a GWS but could still put a laceration on your pinky (finger :lol: )


----------



## kiwipea (Jun 17, 2008)

Great show of teeth









kiwipea


----------



## Boone501 (Dec 13, 2008)

great shots guys!

Geez Mcbig, your game with that ray on your lap! :shock: :shock:


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Couple of Kings;



















Rowan.


----------



## younggun (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Swamp (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

47cm of deliciousness


----------



## shiznic (May 14, 2008)

love the colours


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

shiznic said:


> love the colours


Heya Shiznic. Is that a Northern-Australia Black Jewfish? (The ones I catch down here in the south of the country (Mulloway/Jewfish) have a far more purple tinge to their heads, like the one I posted on the first page.)

Cool Pic.


----------



## shiznic (May 14, 2008)

that ones from sydney. it was dusk and in other photos the flash did bring out more colour.Heres my black one from the north


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Some cracking shots guys, keep em coming

Heres a couple more sweetwater ones..


----------



## shiznic (May 14, 2008)

love that lure in the hole shot. even with singles that would be a pain to remove. :shock:


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Some recent Bream ones...


----------



## flounder22 (Jan 1, 2009)

Here`s two more.


----------



## flounder22 (Jan 1, 2009)

Here`s two more.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)




----------

